# Hurricane 3-31 Bass and a Gator



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

My oldest wanted to go fishing in the new boat so we loaded up after lunch and headed to Hurricane. Got there around 12:30 and looked for the crackers again with no luck. But the bass are are on bed so little man wore them out on night crawlers and wigglers, all cookie cutters but caught them till he was tired. The entire time he kept wanting to splash in the water with his hands and I kept telling him the gator would get him, after about 2 hrs of that we look up and about 40 yards in front of us a 6-7' gator eased out of the weeds. Then he says you wasn't kidding Daddy. Made for a fun day, hoping for some warm weather to get the crackers and gills on bed.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing report & pics.
Gator for sure cruising in that bottom pic.

catch 'em up.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks like a fun day that he wont forget for a while.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

How are you liking that Xtreme? Fine looking boat.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

skiff89_jr said:


> How are you liking that Xtreme? Fine looking boat.


Love it. Rides great and looks better.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome report glad little man enjoyed it!


----------

